# Sticky  Parts Suppliers



## guest2

Here's a list of some sources of bolens parts.

Sonny's Bolens (260) 726-2808
[email protected]
NOS and good used. Have almost everything except enough people to answer the phones. Keep trying if you can't find what you need elsewhere.

Bob Fenn
[email protected] 
NOS and some used parts and attachments.

Ray's Mower Service (610) 367-2078
[email protected]
NOS parts and a boneyard

Rick Show
[email protected]
Good used parts and attachments

Bolens Bone Yard (843) 889-8377
Bobby Bruneau

Brian Crotty www.bolensboy.com

Bolens/Iseki Diesels: Jim Perlik [email protected]



Decals
[email protected] 
tractor, attachment and mower deck decals.

Maple-Hunter Tony Gilletto
http://www.pullmapa.com/maplehunter_lawn_.htm
tractor decals email for updated info, he has more than what's listed here.

Hydraulic hoses Thanks Chief and aegt5000 for the link
http://www.hydraulichosefittings.com/


Wisconsin Engines Parts & Supplies
1000's of parts in stock!
[email protected]
(814)766-3675


----------



## jeremysbarlow

To view the decals that I currently offer, see the link below.
Jeremy Barlow
[email protected]

Bolens Decals


----------



## Kramrush

Sixchows,
Are you sure that is Rick Show's email address? I tried to email him with that address and the mail was returned.
Thanks,
Mark


----------



## guest2

Mark
Yeah, I had that a little jumbled, sorry! Try it now, it should work.


----------



## Kramrush

I got in touch with him.
Thanks,
Mark


----------



## guest2

If anyone has any sources please feel free to add them!


----------



## guest2

Sonnys has finally updated their website. They have included some e-mail addresses as well.


----------



## aguysmiley

It's only been about two or three years since their last update hasn't it?


----------



## guest2

At least, but they added some new attachment literature.


----------



## aguysmiley

I checked it out last night. Looks like they are still doing work to it. It was nice to see the manuals are useable again. Hopefully they will be a little easier to get ahold of now too.


----------



## guest2

Ken

You know, I really like those guys despite repeated phone calls trying to get through. They are extremely helpful, friendly and knowledgeable and will stay on the phone as long as you need.


----------



## aguysmiley

I agree. They're a good bunch of people. Just impossible to get ahold of.


----------



## Gillie

*Ignition switch*

I also asked this in a post of AEGT's (Anthony).

Does anyone know if these is a direct aftermarket replacement for the ignition switch for the 1886? 

I can usually find aftermarket parts like this from "Stens" but I seem to out of luck on this one. I bought a switch but is is a generic and only 4 of the terminals are actually usable.


----------



## guest2

Bob

I'm sure sonnys or ray's would have it. I know getting sonnys on the phone is like winning the lottery but keep trying eventually they'll answer. Just make sure your list is complete because who knows when they'll answer again!


----------



## tblanning

*Supplier*

I found this in another forum and a bunch of people said they are a good source for old parts and has alot of hard to find Bolens parts


Farmersville Equipment
Farmersville, PA
717 354 2150


----------



## Live Oak

Thanks for the update info. and welcome to Tractor Forum tblanning.


----------



## SnowmanPA

*Is Sonny's still in business?*

Hey Guys, 

I've been calling Sonny's for a week and I get a busy signal when I call from my house phone, but when I call from my cell phone I get a message that says that "User is unavailable" 

Does anybody know if they are still in business? I have e-mailed them as well. 

In case anybody reads this, I am looking for steering parts for my 1973 QT-16. (1666-01) Here is the list:

1725510	Steering wheel cap
1721805	Steering wheel 
1113527	Retaining Ring
1708012	Flat washer (3 each)
1723994	Bearing, Steering
1104436	Woodruff Key (4 each)
1725078	Shaft, Steering
1725077	Bearing, Steering
1724657	Socket, LH (tie rod end)
1725075	Flange, Bushing
1725080	Bevel, Pinion
1725071	Shaft, Steering
1725082	Gear, Steering
1725069	Washer, Nylon
1185583	Sleeve Bearing (2 each)

Thanks in advance!

Ted


----------



## SnowmanPA

*New Supplier of bushings*

Hey Gang, 

While searching for replacement bushings for my steering shaft on my QT-16 I found out about this supplier that is making plastic reinforced bushings to replace the old copper and bronze type of bushings.

This is very high tech and looks very promising. You can even order on the website.

http://www.igus.com/show_iglide.asp

Ted


----------

